# how much weight can a door take?



## 0ur80r0s (Dec 25, 2007)

I see alot of guys on here using pounds and pounds of deadening in their doors and was wondering what you all think is too much for the door hinge to handle? is there a weight limit or something. I figure once you put the speaker and the door panel back on then it can get pretty heavy.

Thanks for your imput here  

ALSO *** 

is heavier deadener a better choice than lighter deadener? im talking about the dynamat type of stuff that most people use. I kind of goes with my first concern with all the weight on the door, so.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

I am gonna say less than 20 pounds of material to prevent door sag.

evidence: honda civic car door, 9 square feet of damplifier pro, 62 square feet of raammat, and a neodymium 6" speaker with requisite MDF baffle and minor weight added after causes door sag.

remove 20-25 square feet of raammat and the door no longer sags.

the math tells me approximately 20 pounds is the limit, maybe 18-ish.

your car may be different. A big 'ol honkin american-made truck door can probably take more weight than my wimpy civic door.


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

Whiterabbit said:


> I am gonna say less than 20 pounds of material to prevent door sag.
> 
> evidence: honda civic car door, 9 square feet of damplifier pro, 62 square feet of raammat, and a neodymium 6" speaker with requisite MDF baffle and minor weight added after causes door sag.
> 
> ...


i probably added about 10-12 lbs per door. no problems yet and i plan to add probably another 3-5lbs to each. i still need more deadening. my plastic door skin keeps buzzing at higher volumes from the mid-bass.


----------



## mvw2 (Oct 2, 2005)

It will be car dependent. Some cars are built to hold more weight.


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

Doesn't a car company have a commercial out right now bragging that their doors can hold a 200lb man? Who the hell was that? Toyota?


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

BEAVER said:


> Doesn't a car company have a commercial out right now bragging that their doors can hold a 200lb man? Who the hell was that? Toyota?


Mercedes


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

x2, it was for the Mercedes C-Class.

My doors have about 7 layers of BXT on the inside, they feel significantly heavier than stock but no visible signs of sagging. My car is built as solidly as anything I've ever seen, and that includes the doors, I'm not worried


----------



## Abaddon (Aug 28, 2007)

tcguy85 said:


> Mercedes


and they proved it in Car and Driver... or was it Motor Trend... one of the two.


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

Most car door hinges are pretty damn tough, for instance, my neighbor is an idiot lol.... but seriously, he owns an eclipse and he can actually sit with his legs through the window opening on his cars door wide open. Now he only weighs 150 probably, but still, that's pretty good. I've never tried on my car, well, because I'm not a douchebag willing to break my hinges, but it can probably be done!


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

keep in mind sagging will not be a visual problem but manifest itself in door-latch function. door makes a "ca-CLICK" sound instead of "CLICK" when it starts to sag.

Wont ever see it.


----------



## 0ur80r0s (Dec 25, 2007)

Whiterabbit said:


> keep in mind sagging will not be a visual problem but manifest itself in door-latch function. door makes a "ca-CLICK" sound instead of "CLICK" when it starts to sag.
> 
> Wont ever see it.


that is really what i'm asking about so thanks for pointing that out. Im thinking that too much weight overtime will cause that lock alignment to get off and therefore screw the door up. And yes I do understand it largely depends on the car, but how will I really know, you know. I don't want to run into probs and then have to take it out cause that could be a *****.

So you guys are saying like 20 lbs is the safe upper limit?


----------



## drtool (Nov 26, 2007)

Another thing to remember is to keep your door hinges oiled about 4 times a year I put some 3in1 oil all over the pins and Lithium grease on the door latch (the part that clamps on the U bar)Wayne


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

Quick little note here guys;
All materials have a certain amount of fatigue, even metal over time fatigues and the streght properties change. This means that even factory stock doors will sag and give over time. Hence it pays to have you door lubed, (as mentioned); but its also worth while to have them re-hung. Any competent smash repair shop or panel-beater should know how to hang a door. Just about every single car has some allowment for re-adjustment built into the hinges, take advatange of this and have your doors done. It about 1.5hours total work to do 2 doors properly. This is a trick I learnt from my racing-car background. (helps chassis load, ridigity and consistancy).


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

I have had a 250+ pound salesman swing on a VW R32 and tell me it will never sag, that takes some balls and looks like fun.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

unpredictableacts said:


> I have had a 250+ pound salesman swing on a VW R32 and tell me it will never sag, that takes some balls and looks like fun.


Is that the car in that commercial that they show 2 people sitting on the doors while they are open? Or was it a BMW. Should be both really since they look similar in structural design.


----------



## dragonrage (Feb 14, 2007)

Whiterabbit said:


> I am gonna say less than 20 pounds of material to prevent door sag.
> 
> evidence: honda civic car door, 9 square feet of damplifier pro, 62 square feet of raammat, and a neodymium 6" speaker with requisite MDF baffle and minor weight added after causes door sag.


I think your hinges are shot. Open your doors and try lifting them up from the outer edge. If they have give to them, your hinges are shot.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

hmm I should check mine out too. I have added at least 60lbs.


----------



## Keeshwah (Jun 7, 2007)

i would also imagine that putting weight closer to the hinges is safer than further away.


----------



## dragonrage (Feb 14, 2007)

Keeshwah said:


> i would also imagine that putting weight closer to the hinges is safer than further away.


That is correct.


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

Whiterabbit said:


> keep in mind sagging will not be a visual problem but manifest itself in door-latch function. door makes a "ca-CLICK" sound instead of "CLICK" when it starts to sag.
> 
> Wont ever see it.


That's what my old Mazda 626 doors did, with deadening and a Dayton RS225 mounted on a big and heavy wood baffle.


----------



## 0ur80r0s (Dec 25, 2007)

Wow wow now im really worried because im going to put 8 inch midbass drivers in my doors. 

i began a new thread with a poll about this so if you could help again I'd be very thankful for that!


----------



## dragonrage (Feb 14, 2007)

0ur80r0s said:


> Wow wow now im really worried because im going to put 8 inch midbass drivers in my doors.


Don't be. Those people saying they put in a few pounds of stuff and had problems had door hinge wear to begin with and perhaps they just didn't know it. Either that or they are driving very poorly designed cars. Door hinges tend wear out and let doors sag over time, particularly 2 door cars, but 4 doors can do it too.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

t3sn4f2 said:


> Is that the car in that commercial that they show 2 people sitting on the doors while they are open? Or was it a BMW. Should be both really since they look similar in structural design.


I believe that was a benz.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

I just tested mine. My doors showed no sag whatsover. I lifted them until I could see the chasis lift and there was no play. That's on a 9 year old Honda Accord with two massive doors, 4 layers of dynamat extreme, holding 10 inch woofers from Seas, in custom made 60lb/each doors. Before I had an 8 and a 7 in there. I even forced my doors to close while the gasketing tape and fiberglass adjusted a bit.


----------

